# Found a "vizsla" this morning.



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

First of all im not sure that's what she is...but that's what the shelter I took her too says she may be. Maybe you all will know and possibly want to adopt her.

She is in the DFW area at the Grand Prairie Animal Shelter @ 972-237-8575

I found her this morning on the way to work crying her little heart out next to the highway. Took her home, fed her, cleaned her, let her play with my dobermans and then got her to the shelter.

She appeared to be in reasonably good heatlh. Small wound on rear leg from a fence or lead being wrapped around...but its healing great from what we saw. Not open or infected.

I already own 6 animals(4 cats, 2 doberman pinschers) so couldn't keep her(man would I love too! what a little fireball!) and although that shelter is a kill shelter they will call me and allow me to remove her from there if she comes up for euthanasia. So she wont be put down on my watch. 

Just figured if that is what she is or maybe mixed with. Someone on her may want to give her a loving home or alert a specialist shelter to her presence.


----------



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

OOPS! forgot to add her link to this thread!

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...s=10&shelterlist='GRPR'&atype=&where=type_DOG


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

I posted your link on twitter just in case there's someone looking


----------



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

Shivangi said:


> I posted your link on twitter just in case there's someone looking


Thank you.  I'd love for her to find a loving home but if it comes down to her being euthanized I will adopt her to save her. Already saved her once from traffic...whats a second time after all. lol

Our dobes say thank you too.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

ohhhh she is gorgeous! I would love to have her, but I'm guessing shes in America?? and I am in UK


----------



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

BamBam said:


> ohhhh she is gorgeous! I would love to have her, but I'm guessing shes in America?? and I am in UK


Yeah she is adorable and she is in the USA. In Texas in the Dallas/Forth Worth Metroplex.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

al2327

If no else tells you this, Thank You. What you did was a tremendous act of compassion.
Even though she is at a kill shelter, she has a better chance there, than on the side of the highway.

Well done, and here hoping that she just got away from her owner, and that they're looking for her.

She's pretty cool looking.


----------



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

Gunnr said:


> al2327
> 
> If no else tells you this, Thank You. What you did was a tremendous act of compassion.
> Even though she is at a kill shelter, she has a better chance there, than on the side of the highway.
> ...


She wont be killed there. Although its a "kill" shelter they will glady let you come get them back to avoid euthanizing them. They have my number incase her time runs up. I'll go scoop her up and then I can spend more time finding a no kill shelter or permanent home.


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

wow if I was still living in Texas my wife and I would gladly take her! Maybe she has some GSP in her? She is adorable! Keep us posted


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I will forward the link to vizsla rescue in the area. 

I will say that the photo actually looks like a solid liver GSP. Thanks for taking the pup to the shelter.


----------



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah. I've never seen a GSP or Vizsla in person. So when the shelter mentioned that I hoped they knew what they were talking about. lol


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

looks like she was just removed from their database


----------



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

DixiesMom said:


> looks like she was just removed from their database


Their system crashed. LOL I just saw that too when I was trying to send her info to a GSP rescue to inquire about her.


----------



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just got an email from the Texas German Shorthaired Pointers Rescue and they are calling the shelter now to find a place for her in their system. Im so pleased.

Thank you guys for all your well wishes even though I was wrong on what kind of dog she was LOL. Im very pleased that she should be on her way to her forever home.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I love it when things work out, my contact forwarded the info to GSP rescue as well. The pup won't be in the shelter long...sure hope her family gets her back.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

This is why my dog is chipped.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Makes me LOVE this forum! Excellent work. So happy for the pup!


----------



## al2327 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just thought I'd drop in to let you guys know she is doing great in her foster home. She is on petfinder now.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17618870

look at that face!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

ahh thats great new, well done for helping her get there!


----------

